# VDSL 50/ Speedport W724V/ Anschluss oder Router - Problem? High Ping Problem



## MiezeMatze (27. Januar 2014)

Nur zur Info:
Seit 2 Wochen haben wir VDSL 50 mit einem Speedport W724V
Und seit 2 Wochen *kämpfe* ich mit dem TCom Service.

Laut ihren tollen Ferndiagnose Tools sei alles super! Datenrate etc.
Naja nix war ok... das Internet war langsamer als zuvor mit DSL 16.000 (per Router über Splitter)
Nach ca 6h Gesprächszeit mit den Servicemitarbeitern (kein Witz) und ca. 10 mal den gleichen Ferndiagnostests...die immer wieder nix ergaben.
Kam nach 3 Anläufen ein Technicker vorbei.
Er hat mit seinem PC alles gemessen. Lan/Wlan etc. ...wär alles gut.

Nun das Problem: nix is gut
Vorher (DSL 16k) hatte ich mit einem neuen 300mbit Wlanstick...#
Volle Übertragungsrate,Maximale Datenbandbreite (Down/Up) und das wichtigste einen niedrigen stabilen ping.
Es sind 3,5meter  ohne Wand zum PC.
Die Datenrate war aber seit dem neuen Anschluss grauenhaft...5-13mbit max 130+ ping.
Auch der Versuch mit DLAN brachte nix...noch schlechter.

Mittlerweile habe ich eine Dualband PCI express 450mbit Karte mit 3 Antennen.
Volle Übertragung... alle Werte top bis auf ZWEI.

Ping & Schwankungen... und dadurch ist das ganze nicht zu gebrauchen. Schlechter Skypeempfang, Autokick bei Online Games wegen high ping, Streamlags usw.


Letztendlich hab ich so einen Ping/Datenpaket-Transfer Test gemacht...der hat jedoch nie geklappt (Lan/DLan/Wlan)....immer irgenwann Paketverlust.

Ist dieser Router so beschissen (ist bereits ein Austauschgerät und angeblich 100% in Ordnung) oder ist doch der Aschluss >lokal< kaputt???

Ich weiss nicht weiter...nur eins weiss ich nach 2 Wochen Frust der Telecomservice ist fürs Klo.


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Januar 2014)

MiezeMatze schrieb:


> Es sind 3,5meter  ohne Wand zum PC.


 Und da schaffst du es nicht ein LAN Kabel zu legen?  Mal nen frisches Windows probiert?


----------



## MiezeMatze (27. Januar 2014)

Ich sags mal so... es ist das Jahr 2014. Wer will ein hässliches Stolper-Lankabel in der Wohnung... vor allem wenns die letzten X Jahre ohne per Wlan super funktionierte.

PS. Ich hab auch einen Test zwischen PC und Router gemacht...
How To Check For Packet Loss Between Your Router and Computer Connection

hatte keine Verluste...allerdings spang der ping immer mal wieder auf bis zu 146MS...bei einem Durchschnitt von 5MS.


----------



## RayasVati (27. Januar 2014)

versuch mal, wenn du die möglichkeit hast ein anderen router (ip fähig)


----------



## gigag87 (27. Januar 2014)

Hi

mal neben bei... bei meiner schwiegermutti haben wir vdsl 50 und die haben nen 723v ..... läuft also am limit 921v wäre da besser

nun aber zum Phänomen... hab mal testweise meine FRITZBOX 7390 <---- Super teil..... hingehängt und hab dadurch 1mbit mehr an uplaod bekommen.......

und was ich jetzt gerade gesehen hab das der 724v das neue WLAN AC unterstützt.... versuch doch mal auf WLAN N runterzustellen..... 

vlt wirds dan stabiler....

Gruß

Chris


----------



## seekerm (27. Januar 2014)

Speedport ist zwar nicht das Gelbe vom Ei aber dürfte diese Probleme nicht verursachen. Könntest einen anderen a)Router oder b)Linux live-cd/usb ausprobieren.
Was LAN anbelangt, so schließe ich mich der Meinung von TheBadFrag an. Für Spieler führt kein Weg daran vorbei. 
Abseits dessen ist der Ping der über Telekom realisierten VDSL-Anschlüße höher als ADSL(2+) über GBe oder ATM.


----------



## Che_at_B (27. Januar 2014)

nimm die 7390. Die Speedports kommen heut alle aus China und laufen nur mit viel Glück.


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Januar 2014)

MiezeMatze schrieb:


> Ich sags mal so... es ist das Jahr 2014. Wer  will ein hässliches Stolper-Lankabel in der Wohnung... vor allem wenns  die letzten X Jahre ohne per Wlan super funktionierte.
> 
> PS. Ich hab auch einen Test zwischen PC und Router gemacht...
> How To Check For Packet Loss Between Your Router and Computer Connection
> ...


 Und 2014 ist das gute alte LAN Kabel immer noch das beste am Markt, was man bekommen kann. Man muss es ja nicht quer durchs Zimmer spannen...




Che_at_B schrieb:


> nimm die 7390. Die Speedports kommen heut alle aus China und laufen nur mit viel Glück.


 Und welche Hardware kommt nicht aus China?


----------

